# McCulloch trimmer



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Is there a flexible shaft that will fit a McCulloch curved trimmer, #MT3336, 45" long?
Thanks


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

MTD part # MC-9111-332603


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

paulr44 said:


> MTD part # MC-9111-332603


Thanks!!


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

You're welcome.
FYI The McCulloch name is now owned by Husqvarna...the company itself is long gone, and apparently due to this parts look-up I did I learned that MTD owned the name for awhile. Between B&S, Husky and MTD many OEMs have gone by the wayside, save for their name. Makes me think of my old (really old) Wisconsin-Marine made snowblower, with the Bob-Cat name on it.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

keep in mind i still am around and have obsolete mcculloch parts as well as homelite


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

The days of repairing consumer products for profit are over.If you want to do repair work and make a living stick with commercial work.
Just my opinion,feel free to disagree,but after over ten years in this trade I found myself out of work for over six months last year after two years of drought.I see the same thing coming soon without a drought.
Think I'll go back to Tool and Die work.
:wave:
P.S.Sorry,I just needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Don L said:


> The days of repairing consumer products for profit are over.If you want to do repair work and make a living stick with commercial work.
> Just my opinion,feel free to disagree,but after over ten years in this trade I found myself out of work for over six months last year after two years of drought.I see the same thing coming soon without a drought.
> Think I'll go back to Tool and Die work.
> :wave:
> P.S.Sorry,I just needed to get that off my chest.


I do not do it for a living, but word of mouth usually has sometning on the bench to work on. There are time I get tired of it and welcome an empty bench once and awhile. One thing that frustrates me is when people leave things outside and wonder why it will not run.


----------

